# IPhone Problem - Cannot change itunes Account??



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Quick question. Within itunes I signed up for a canadian account that has all my correct info including credit card info. I also signed up for a US account with fake info so I could download free apps from the app store that were not available from the canadian app store.

My problem that I'm having is when I try to purchase a app from the store which costs money it keeps trying to use my US account which doesn't have a credit card - so I get a message on my phone that the billing info needs to be updated.

I've read that if you log into itunes on your computer and sign into the account you want to use and then sync your phone - the phone will then use the account that was signed into when you did the sync.

I've tried that and it doesn't work. It keeps using the US account. I even tried to just log off of all accounts within itunes and then try to purchase the app through my phone hoping it would ask for my username and password - nope - it still tries to use the US account.

Anyone have an idea of what I can do?? The last option I thought was to login into itunes with the canadian account on my computer and try to purchase the app through the app store in itunes. Then sync my phone with the app section of my iphone within itunes. If I try this will it delete all the other apps on my phone?? All the apps I have now were downloaded through the phone and never synced with the computer.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The iTunes account on your iPhone is set by whatever account your iTunes is logged into on your computer when you syncronize. Log into your Canadian iTunes account on your computer and sync your iPhone.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks but I've tried that (and mentioned it in my original post). When I log into the canadian account in itunes and sync my phone it still tries to access the US account.

This is totally frustrating and no one seems to have a solution??


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

If you purchase the app on your computer using the proper account, then sync your iPhone, it will simply add the app. At this point it will not delete any other apps you've added from other countries. 

To my knowledge, the only time things will get wiped from your iPhone is if you try to sync things from another computer. 

I have successfully downloaded apps from both US and Canadian stores and have them running on the same iPhone.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's what I ended up doing. Only thing is any app I want to purchase has to be done through the computer. If I try to purchase it through my phone it won't let me because I'm stuck on my US account. 

Called apple yesterday and they said the only way to fix this is to reset all my settings!!!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a nasty bug I think was introduced with 3.0. I am experiencing the same problem. I am stuck having to use my computer for any canadian purchases. (all my credit is on my canadian account, too)


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry if this is too obvious, but you didn't mention that you went into the settings/store on your iPhone & changed the account back to the Canadian one. I have exactly the same setup & just logout/login using the store settings - it works perfectly on OS 3.1.2.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

if you go into the app store through the iphone and scroll to the bottom, there should be a sign in/out "button". You can change your log-in info that way. I've done the same thing as you and it is finicky and sometimes I need to input my password several times before it realizes that it is correct.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

yes. AFTER I reset all my settings (per many blogs including apples own) I find this simple solution.
WikiAnswers - How do you change your iPhone app store user name

In all fairness to everybody (including me) - it is a change in behavior that I didn't see in the release notes.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

(At least 'restore from backup' works - I didn't have to re-configure and re-organize everything


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

vancouverdave said:


> In all fairness to everybody (including me) - it is a change in behavior that I didn't see in the release notes.


"Create and log in to one or more iTunes Store accounts directly from your iPhone."

Apple - iPhone - New features in the iPhone 3.1 Software Update.

It was on the OS 3.0 Software Update page too...


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

vancouverdave said:


> ... I find this simple solution.
> WikiAnswers - How do you change your iPhone app store user name


Yes, dat is what I 'ave been sa-ying. (spoken in french accent a la Inspecteur Clouseau).


----------

